# My Mom's 1969 GTO



## gubby (Sep 24, 2014)

doing a complete frame-off restoration on my Mom's 69 GTO. Having the frame media blasted, primed and painted. Would like to learn the correct (factory) color and finish for the frame. Thanks:smile2:


----------



## 1968gto421 (Mar 28, 2014)

Eastwood Company ( 1-800-343-9353) has great restoration paints... and in the finishes needed for a correct restoration. A semi-gloss/satin probably would be what you need based on the unrestored underside of my '68 GTO.

Here is a link to their chassis coatings---http://www.eastwood.com/paints/under-car-coatings/chassis-frame-paints.html


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

Semi-gloss black enamel was the factory treatment.


----------

